

Is BP Smarter Than a 10-Year-Old? - markbernard
http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/is-bp-smarter-than-a-10-year-old-20467971?fifthgrader
10 year old fixes oil spill. Maybe BP can learn something.
======
blahedo
Cute, I guess, but, um, I'm guessing the pressures involved are a bit much to
just do this. Why the hell is this on a news channel??

